# Greetings from Texas



## robh3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fraternal greetings brothers, Rob Howard, Master Mason P.H.A. Mosier Valley Lodge #103. My other profession is that of a Web Developer. I really appreciate the work the developers placed into creating this wonderful app and website. 

Looking forward to contributing to the discussion as well as recieving more li/g\ht in masonry.

Rob Howard (robh3.com)
#SquareNupe117
Mosier Valley #103
Euless, TX




My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 2, 2013)

Greetings from District 15-A brother Howard.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 2, 2013)

Greetings, Brother, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 3, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Gomabxi (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brother. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------

